# Detroit river Canadian water



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

I know Canadian law says it is illegal to fish live live bait purchased in U.S.A., but has anyone been known to receive a ticket for it. When stopped over there they ask to see our license and that is it. They have never looked for bait. Are they just looking the other way?


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

So you are looking for affirmation to break Canadian law? 

That's not cool.


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lucky Dog said:


> So you are looking for affirmation to break Canadian law?
> 
> That's not cool.


Im asking if anyone has ever been ticketed. Why did you bother with your comment if you didnt answer the question. If it isnt enforced it is a law on paper only. I drive over 70mph every day along with thousands of others and dont get a ticket. I drive right past police sitting on the side of the road with radar and have never been pulled over. Is it a law? Yes. Is it enforced? No. I surely dont need you to give me permission to break the law. Four people in the boat for a limit of 24. One guy catches 10 and the other 3 catch 14. Did they break the law. Sure did. Happens all the time.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

wingster51 said:


> Four people in the boat for a limit of 24. One guy catches 10 and the other 3 catch 14. Did they break the law. Sure did. Happens all the time.


They'd enforce that if they knew.

Personally, I think they have brains and this law is f***'n stupid for these boundary waters.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

wingster51 said:


> Im asking if anyone has ever been ticketed. Why did you bother with your comment if you didnt answer the question. If it isnt enforced it is a law on paper only. I drive over 70mph every day along with thousands of others and dont get a ticket. I drive right past police sitting on the side of the road with radar and have never been pulled over. Is it a law? Yes. Is it enforced? No. I surely dont need you to give me permission to break the law. Four people in the boat for a limit of 24. One guy catches 10 and the other 3 catch 14. Did they break the law. Sure did. Happens all the time.


And if they are dumb enough to answer just like you stated it, then you ll probably get a ticket


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> And if they are dumb enough to answer just like you stated it, then you ll probably get a ticket


Saw them do it on Michigan C.O. show. I just wanted to know if that law is enforced. That is a politician law. The Canadian co's know that bait fish dont stop a the boundary line. Why would I get a ticket?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

wingster51 said:


> Saw them do it on Michigan C.O. show. I just wanted to know if that law is enforced. That is a politician law. The Canadian co's know that bait fish dont stop a the boundary line. Why would I get a ticket?


If you say you caught 14 fish and the rest of your crew caught 10. YOU are overlimit.


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

I used that as a example of laws that get broken all the time. I saw a group on a tv show tell a co that what they did and they got a ticket and the fish confiscated. We rarely keep any fish. I asked a simple question and now I am going to hell. I dont advocate breaking the law. To me if a law isnt enforced it is a law on paper only and is used when someone in authority just feels like messing with someone


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

wingster51 said:


> I used that as a example of laws that get broken all the time. I saw a group on a tv show tell a co that what they did and they got a ticket and the fish confiscated. We rarely keep any fish. I asked a simple question and now I am going to hell. I dont advocate breaking the law. To me if a law isnt enforced it is a law on paper only and is used when someone in authority just feels like messing with someone


I merely responded to what you posted. I have no idea if it was a hypothetical or it’s what you actually do.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I may have taken live minnows over there. They were allegedly caught in the D and allegedly used in the D.


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> I may have taken live minnows over there. They were allegedly caught in the D and allegedly used in the D.


but were they caught in Canadian water? lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

wingster51 said:


> but were they caught in Canadian water? lol


Allegedly not. But I think one of them may have said "how's she goin, eh?" So could have just been in the wrong part of town.


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

We cant get a straight answer out of 50incher. Our slip is next to his.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

wingster51 said:


> We cant get a straight answer out of 50incher. Our slip is next to his.


He likely feels the same as you and I but I won't speak for him.


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

He is very vocal about it. I was just wondering about if it was enforced and the junior G men felt like they had to give me a lesson in morality.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

wingster51 said:


> Im asking if anyone has ever been ticketed. Why did you bother with your comment if you didnt answer the question. If it isnt enforced it is a law on paper only. I drive over 70mph every day along with thousands of others and dont get a ticket. I drive right past police sitting on the side of the road with radar and have never been pulled over. Is it a law? Yes. Is it enforced? No. I surely dont need you to give me permission to break the law. Four people in the boat for a limit of 24. One guy catches 10 and the other 3 catch 14. Did they break the law. Sure did. Happens all the time.


And just like every other child......
You point to other places you break the law to justify it again.

Maybe it is time for you to grow up and behave like an adult? Just a suggestion.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Have never been ticketed or have heard of anyone being ticketed


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lucky Dog said:


> And just like every other child......
> You point to other places you break the law to justify it again.
> 
> Maybe it is time for you to grow up and behave like an adult? Just a suggestion.


If I grew up much more I probably wouldnt be here. I am 75 and live in the real world based on my lifetime of experience. I am just glad that you are not a cop or co.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't know anyone that got a ticket for having live bait, my problem is the alcohol 🍻 , can't even have just one or two beers on board.


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

ICEGUY said:


> Don't know anyone that got a ticket for having live bait, my problem is the alcohol 🍻 , can't even have just one or two beers on board.


thanks for the reply. is that just americans or all fishermen?


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

All, you need a pump out bathroom on board to have alcohol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

All boaters

In Ontario, the fines and penalties for driving a boat while under the influence of alcohol or drugs are the same as those applicable to operating a motor vehicle while under the influence of alcohol or drugs. There is NO difference between drunk driving and drunk boating.

Understand that an Ontario boater convicted of operating a boat while under the influence of alcohol of drugs may have their driver’s license suspended for a minimum of 1 year. Ontario’s Ignition Interlock Program will also apply to those convicted of drunk boating.

Boat passengers may consume alcohol on board a boat in Ontario so long as the boat has a permanent toilet, cooking facilities, sleeping facilities and it is anchored or docked.

Contact the Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) for more information about the laws for boating with alcohol


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

wingster51 said:


> I used that as a example of laws that get broken all the time. I saw a group on a tv show tell a co that what they did and they got a ticket and the fish confiscated. We rarely keep any fish. I asked a simple question and now I am going to hell. I dont advocate breaking the law. *To me if a law isnt enforced it is a law on paper only* and is used when someone in authority just feels like messing with someone


Welcome to California, oh wait. 



wingster51 said:


> thanks for the reply. is that just americans or all fishermen?


You must have never heard about being checked by a plane on a fly in lake up there! 
Nobody around for 50 miles and it will still get you in trouble no matter the nationality.


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

As a young man we went camping in the Pinery park. You were allowed alcohol but you had to stay on your campsite to drink it. We found that out when the OPP found all of us sitting around the campfire drinking on one of our friends campsite. He just told us to go back to our campsite. The Canadians sure have some different rules about alcohol. I heard you cant drink on your front porch.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

ICEGUY said:


> All, you need a pump out bathroom on board to have alcohol


It's much more than that


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

wingster51 said:


> As a young man we went camping in the Pinery park. You were allowed alcohol but you had to stay on your campsite to drink it. We found that out when the OPP found all of us sitting around the campfire drinking on one of our friends campsite. He just told us to go back to our campsite. The Canadians sure have some different rules about alcohol. I heard you cant drink on your front porch.


Yep, but their Ballerinas are better then ours!


----------



## wingster51 (Oct 10, 2010)

Too old to travel that far and drive back. Besides I believe in supporting local business.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

wingster51 said:


> Saw them do it on Michigan C.O. show. I just wanted to know if that law is enforced. That is a politician law. The Canadian co's know that bait fish dont stop a the boundary line. Why would I get a ticket?


The law has nothing to do with the baitfish and everything to do with protecting small business in canada. The law was written to help guides/baitshops on canadien lakes maximize their profits. They dont allow an american to trap minnows on a lake but the guide can trap them and sell them to the customer. The law carries over for great lakes unfortunately. They dont discriminate between guides inland and guides on.lake st clair. They dont care about the US fisherman that comes over on his own. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> The law has nothing to do with the baitfish and everything to do with protecting small business in canada. The law was written to help guides/baitshops on canadien lakes maximize their profits. They dont allow an american to trap minnows on a lake but the guide can trap them and sell them to the customer. The law carries over for great lakes unfortunately. They dont discriminate between guides inland and guides on.lake st clair. They dont care about the US fisherman that comes over on his own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Reference please


----------

